# Archery Turkey Hunt - VIDEO



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

My buddy drew the Southern LE turkey tag this year and I was lucky enough to follow along to help document the adventure. It was a great time and he killed a nice bird at 13 yards. Video link below...






Enjoy,

Bryce


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow great video, that was awesome!!


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback. Glad to see some of you enjoyed it. I can highly recommend getting out after these birds. Not only are they a worthy challenge, but if you end up bagging bird, they are absolutely delicious! Thanks again. 

Bryce


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, you guys were covered up in jakes! Sweet hunt, sweet music.


----------

